# Noise with BMW Ipod Interface



## pocilja (Mar 26, 2005)

Well, I managed a DIY install of the BMW ipod interface adapter with my '03 2.5 Z4. Installation went relatively smoothly, and yes, the interface is a bit buggy, but functionally it works. The problem is that I'm getting a high pitch noise which ruins the listening experience. This is not ignition noise (does it with the engine off), but seems related to the operation of the ipod. I thought it had something to do with the access of the ipod hard drive. Sometimes the noise disappears for a short time, but a sure way to elicit it is to access the next track. I found an old thread on bimmerfest where this was discussed:

```
<A href="http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77501">Forum Link</A>
```
Does anyone have any more information on this? Is there any resolution? I have the same problem discussed by papawapa and John.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## pocilja (Mar 26, 2005)

*Ipod Noise (Hiss) Resolved*

See this link


----------

